# Trapping questions



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

My husband caught sight of a calico DLH out in our scrap steel storage shed over the weekend. As soon as she saw him, she bolted for the corner of the shed, which is currently inaccessable to humans. She (I say she only because it's a calico...rather sexist of me, I know :lol: ) is apparently shacked up in a pile of about 3/4 ton of scrap steel and iron, and my fear is that if I start shifting it around, she could get hurt...it's secure as it sits, but if I start moving things around, she could freak out.

I've been leaving kitten chow and canned food out in the shed, and every morning, it's gone (though it's impossible to say whether the cat is eating it or another critter, as we're in dense woods). I've stayed out there, and can't hear any sounds of kittens, nor will she show her face in daylight. And, the shed has no smell of cat urine or feces, so if she is there, she hasn't been there long.

Most of the cats/kittens we've picked up out here have been dumped, so they're easy to catch up with gloves and sweet-talking, but I think this one is going to need a trap. I'm trying to track one down (all the shelter's traps are currently on loan, as are my vet's, and all of the farm-supply store's are rented out). Any tips on safe trapping? I've seen an awful lot of trapped cats with cuts and abrasions from thrashing in the trap, and a couple who didn't survive the trapping experience, so I'd like to make it as safe as possible for her. I've been hesitating because I didn't want to trap her if she'd cached kittens somewhere.

Also, I'm wondering what should be done with her once I've got hold of her...and I'd rather make these decisions beforehand. I know that if she's truly feral, the shelter will probably euthanize unless the feral rescue group can take her. My vet will gladly do a TNR for me (she does many for the feral rescue group), but I'm not crazy about releasing her back in these woods, where stray cats don't live long (and the shelter may well take a rather dim view of me doing TNR with their trap)...any suggestions or advice? I'm thinking she's a dumped cat (like I said, strays don't live long enough out here to colonize), but until I can get my hands on her, it's impossible to know anything for sure. Obviously, if she's FIV or FeLV, the decision's made for me, but if she really is feral or otherwise can't be handled safely, it'll be a decision between taking her to the shelter for likely euthanasia or TNR and put her out here in the woods (where she'll probably die quickly anyhow)...but it's an assessment that will have to be made pretty fast once she's in the trap, so I'm trying to think it all through now.

It may all be a moot point anyhow. IME, we usually only get one or two chances at catching strays out here before they're eaten by predators (Assumpta was very lucky), and it may well be a fox or raccoon eating the cat food. Neither of us has seen her since, and she could easily leave that shed at any time. But, traps are at a premium right now, I'm just using the time it's taking to locate a trap to figure out how I want to proceed from there.

Any ideas? Input? Thrown fruits and vegetables?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm sorry...don't know much about feral cat stuff...exposing my ignorance...but would you mind tellling me what "TNR" stands for? Thanks....


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Trap-Neuter-Release. :wink:


----------



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

I think you answer your own questions. If you can trap her it all rests on her willingness to be tamed. If she will she may find a home. If she declines what can you do but TNR? Keep feeding try the trap and see. If It doesn't work you did your best.
MM


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Yeah, but I need to make that evaluation here while she's still in the trap. Once she's surrendered to the shelter, I no longer have a say in what happens...so if she goes to the shelter and is deemed unadoptable due to wildness, I can't just take her back and release her. So I either pay for the neuter, testing, and shots myself (I'm sure my vet will give me the best deal possible) and TNR, or I take her to the shelter and hope for the best. :? 

I think I'll call the feral group tomorrow and see if they have any better ideas.


----------



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sorry I don't have any more to offer. I'm sure you have more experience than I have. I have not trapped a cat as yet. The feral I want to trap has not established a routine that I can count on. I don't want to trap my neighbor's cat by mistake.
Good luck with your calico. I hope it works out
MM


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Would you be able or willing to foster this cat to socialize her? If so then you could borrow a trap and bring her in for evaluation and socialization you could possibly find her a home without her going to the shelter? Some animals might appear feral initially but actually calm down. I have seen cats that appear feral brought into our shelter and a few days later they are little lap cats. They probably were just traumatized. Even if she is feral they make wonderful pets, they just need the right home. I adore all of my ferals despite our rough starts together and will likely never own a true social cat ever again.

I have seen many, many trapped cats and have not heard of death or even injury from the trap. They do kinda freak out, but by keeping the cage wrapped up they are sometimes less scared. If you get a good humane trap it should be effective and easy to use. Cover the bottom with an old towel and the plate that they step on with a lighter fabric (we use fleece). the bigger concern is where the cat is being released. They will wall climb and generally tear about if frightened and hide, it is good to have a controlled hiding spot for them. 

Good luck with this girl, I hope the feral rescue group might be able to help you!

Mike's mom, if you are using a good humane trap and can easily recognize your neighbor's cat I would not worry about trapping him by accident. If you peek into the closed trap and see your neighbor's cat simply open the trap and let him on his way, he is unlikely to fall for the trap more than once and the next time you will probably get your target! It doesn't hurt them any to be trapped and as long as you only set it when you are able to check it frequently so your neighbor doesn't worry there should be no concerns. I once caught a skunk 8O I merely held the trap open as he polished off his tuna and went merrily on his way!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

No, I can't possibly bring any other animals into the house (my cat hates other cats...and dogs...and kids...and...well, you get the idea :roll: ), so fostering or keeping her here isn't an option. The more I think about it, the more I think that releasing her here is a bad idea...it's not like there's a colony, mostly just occasional dumped indoor cats (like mine) who often end up as fox food (we have a HUGE predator overpopulation here, especially coyote, fox, and bear...when we first moved in, there wasn't even a squirrel around, and there still aren't many small furries in this patch of woods...makes it hard on a poor dumped housecat  ). 

Most of the cats around here are trapped by part-time, rural ACO's with little training, so often the traps are baited and left overnight...hence the injuries (the few deaths are usually cats with severe heart murmurs who have heart attacks from the stress of the trap). I'd be staking out the trap overnight and monitoring it from the shop, but I still worry (what if I fall asleep??)...if it's her eating the food, she's smart enough to not come out in the daytime.

I'll probably just end up with a skunk or porky in the trap anyhow. :lol:


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, she's still there, which is hopeful. I caught my first glimpse of her yesterday when I went down to the shed to put food out. She was sitting on top of a pile of stuff (same place my husband saw her), but she bolted down into the scrap pile as soon as she saw me.

But from what I could see (it was dusk), she's a longhaired dilute tortie (of course, I only saw her butt). Just HAD to be a longhaired tortie, didn't it? :lol: I asked Assumpta if she'd like another naughty tortie to play with, and she just glared at me. :roll: But now I'm really wanting to catch this cat up...I soooo wish Assumpta would accept another animal in the house, because I would love another naughty tortie to run my life!

Am still trying to locate a trap, but so far, she's still around, so hopefully, we'll get her trapped and vetted soon.

Edited to add: Now I am thinking seriously of vetting her myself and keeping her here for a bit to evaluate her before making a decision. I think I may be able to borrow a large cat-cage from the shelter and keep her caged in the spare bedroom to see how she does...plus, I know we have another large group of cats coming into the shelter soon, so I may not be able to get her placed there immediately as isolation will be full up.

Not that I am selfishly wanting to take in another tortie or anything... :roll:

Oops...one more edit...just saw her out in the driveway, and she's gorgeous (at least from the back...also seems to carry herself more like a male, but so did Assumpta...very cobby and butch-looking). Unfortunately, Assumpta was at the window and let out a huge hiss & growl, and the stray took off down the road like her tail was on fire. Gorgeous cat, though...had the ruff and breeches of another MC cross...seems like the fates are conspiring against me. :lol:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

If you can't get a hold of a trap, I have another method you could try. My roommate's cats were feral kittens when we trapped them this way.
Next time you see her, take a can of smelly cat food and put it just outside of where she hides. Sit a ways away for a while and see if she'll come out and eat the food while you're sitting there. If she does, you may be able to make a makeshift trap with a cat carrier and some string. 

You can make the trap by feeding a piece of string thru a hole in the carrier and attaching it to the door, so when you pull on the string, it closes the door. Place the carrier right next to where she hides and put something heavy on top to anchor it down. Put some strong smelling food in the back of the carrier and wait for her to go in to get it, and then carefully pull the string so the door closes quickly behind her. Keep preasure on the string so she can't push the door open while you walk over and latch it.

You'll probably only get once chance at it before she realizes whats going on, so it would be a good idea to practice closing the trap beforehand, and maybe even leave the carrier out there for a day or 2 with a little food in it so she gets used to it.

2 torties are better than one.... :wink:


----------

